# Clown Knife Fish



## OffShoreSkiff

I have Been Catching the Hell Out Of these. They Fight Good. Get Up To 10 lbs or better And Jump Like Tarpon. This One Was 5+.


----------



## mark_gardner

yeah man those things are some crazy looking fish, i caught one about the same time last year in the canal that runs along the sewer treatment plant at congress and the boyntin/delray line  when it hit my minnow i thought i had a decent peacock  when i aciually saw it for the first time i bout crapped in my pants  as i have never seen or expected to catch one  they do put up a pretty ggod fight 







[/img]


----------



## out-cast

They're edible?


----------



## mark_gardner

> They're edible?


 yes, and believe it or not they are considered a delicacy in certain parts of the world   i just couldnt bring myself to do it  [smiley=puke.gif]


----------



## DuckNut

Living near the sewer treatment plant? I'll bet it smells similar to Tilapia.


----------



## HaMm3r

I like the spots.


----------



## B.Lee

As a self-proclaimed amatuer ichthyologist I let my self down today. I have never before seen this fish in the wild in Florida! I'm making a note of something new learned today... ;D

http://myfwc.com/WILDLIFEHABITATS/Nonnative_FW_ClownKnifefish.htm


----------



## matthew

Those fish are sooooo cool i was once going to make a tank just to put one of those cause they are pretty darn neet...
Travis whats up, if you don't mind me asking where at? iv never caught one..


----------



## Frank_Sebastian

The sewage treatment facility there in the Boynton/ Delray Beach area either injects the treated water into deep injection wells or recycles it to irrigate golf courses.

The Delray beach area was once a tropical fish farmering area with many raising exotic fish for sale to the aquarium trade. Seasonal flooding allowed fish to escape into the drainage systems of surrounding farms. They are spreading to waters throughout south florida.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Un-shore

Lake Osbourne and Lake Ida are full of them.

I couldn't bring myself to eat one. Maybe after the next crash. :-/


----------



## OffShoreSkiff

I catch them mostly under a certain bridge around the pilings with live shad. I was striper fishing one day and starting catching these. Its in the boynton area. They are everywhere though now.


----------

